# Red oak gift from neighbor



## Don1962 (Dec 11, 2013)

120 board feet from three logs. Only $70 to get it sawed


----------



## rabies (Apr 3, 2015)

luuuuucky. would love to have a nieghbor to slab up this purple cedar stuff laying here


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

NICE!!! What's your plans with it??? Is it all the same thickness???


----------



## Don1962 (Dec 11, 2013)

I will probably be a dinning room table in about a year. I had most of it cut to 4/4 but had one 10" log that was pretty curvy so we slabbed it to 10/4 and got 3 nice slabs.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Augie1962 said:


> I will probably be a dinning room table in about a year. I had most of it cut to 4/4 but had one 10" log that was pretty curvy so we slabbed it to 10/4 and got 3 nice slabs.


are you going to get it kiln dried? it won't be ready in a yr, i bet i have lot's of red oak and live in florida and have it standing up and it's been in a metal shed for over a yr and it is 15 per cent moister aprox, so not quite ready yet, coat the end's also for cracking,


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Waiting is the hardest part! Air drying won't get it much below 10% to 15% (depending on location), no matter how long you leave it. Good air circulation is important. Kiln drying also has the benefit of heating up the wood enough to kill bugs. Looking forward to seeing photos of the final product. Rabies, what is this "purple cedar stuff"? Bring it on down to Missouri & I'll slice it up.


----------

